# My first Pen



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 16, 2017)

My first pen. Funline twist pen made with @Tony Mesquite.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 16, 2017)

Very nice Danny! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 16, 2017)

You've been bitten.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice! well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks good...how did you like it? Fun?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice job Danny. Like Lou said - the addiction has started.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 16, 2017)

Ouch Ouch Ouch... and another one bites the dust!!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 16, 2017)

I have to admit it is kind of exciting to turn something that thin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 16, 2017)

It gets more exciting once you go a little too thin. Enjoy, your in for a large learning curve when it comes to the game of pens!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 16, 2017)

If you need more skeet just let me know Danny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 17, 2017)

Well done. 

Les


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 17, 2017)

Great first pen! Mine was a disaster and I assembled it wrong also... Lol still remember it. I wasn't very happy...


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 17, 2017)

Well let's see. This one started out with a gun metal tip and the twist mechanism assembled before I realized I had used the wrong bushings for a fun line Comfort grip kit. Getting that tip back out of this tube was no easy feat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 17, 2017)

Great job!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> . Enjoy, your in for a large learning curve when it comes to the game of pens!!






Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Well let's see. This one started out with a gun metal tip and the twist mechanism assembled before I realized I had used the wrong bushings for a fun line Comfort grip kit. Getting that tip back out of this tube was no easy feat




See it has already started. 


Rodney

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

